# Nuchal Hand



## Beeblebrox (Apr 6, 2005)

I was curious how often a hand that is up by the face during the end of pregnancy, stays there during labor and delivery? Are there ways to encourage the hand to move away from the head? What kind of issues could it cause?


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

My first born was that way. Even in the 20wk ultrasound his hand was up by his ear, and at delivery he came out with the same hand by his ear. Even at 4 he plays with his ear when he is tired or scared.
As far as any complications was that it was a little harder pusing him out(in comparison of my other 2), and I tore quite a bit.
I don't know of any ways to discorage the hand up there.


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

Both of mine were that way at the end of pregnancy and both were born with the nuchal hand. I did tear where DS' elbow came out, and had a small skid mark where DD's elbow came out. They both liked to sleep with that arm thrown above there heads when they were babes, and sometimes still do.


----------



## coobabysmom (Nov 16, 2005)

I would love to know the answers to your questions... ds was born with a nuchal hand and it think it was fluke & then I agreed to an AROM at 10cm which may have "stuck it".







Pushing was painful and I tore pretty badly.


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

I can't answer all your questions, but my DD1 was born with a nuchal hand. As far as complications I had some minor tearing (didn't require stitching) and pushing took longer than I think it ought to have.

Of course the midwives insisted I push while lying on my back *grumble grumble* so that might have contributed to the 2+ hours of pushing!


----------



## Beeblebrox (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah I'm very nervous about this. At my last visit with my midwife's backup she felt an arm up by the head. Even before she told me that I had suspected it because of the fluttery movements I was feeling low in my pelvis (fingers maybe). At this point it's possible baby has moved her hand. I won't know until tomorrow's visit. But the thought of it causing bad tearing is making me tense up and I'd hate for that fear to stall my labor. I'll be 37 weeks on Sunday and want to get these nerves under control!


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

I don't know if dd was technically a nuchal hand, midwife commented that her hand was on her cheek when she came out, but never used the term 'nuchal hand'.
With her I tore just slightly, pushing was shorter, and she was 1 lb 5 oz MORE than ds.

I blame the tearing on the fact that I was 'coerced' into getting an episiotomy with my ds (and the epidural).
So, perhaps I'm an anomoly, but for me, the nuchal hand/bigger baby was easier(-;
That's the power of a supported/empowering birth (aka for me the midwife, doula, my improved knowledge and the hospital I picked).

Jessica


----------



## clutterbug (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beeblebrox* 
Yeah I'm very nervous about this. At my last visit with my midwife's backup she felt an arm up by the head. Even before she told me that I had suspected it because of the fluttery movements I was feeling low in my pelvis (fingers maybe). At this point it's possible baby has moved her hand. I won't know until tomorrow's visit. But the thought of it causing bad tearing is making me tense up and I'd hate for that fear to stall my labor. I'll be 37 weeks on Sunday and want to get these nerves under control!

I hear you on this, I am feeling the same way...my midwife hasn't examined me or anything, I just have a gut feeling that it might be the case - I get really low punches that HURT, I suppose that's the main reason I suspect it. I am trying to tell myself that what will be, will be and we will make it through fine, even if it is a bit more of a challenge. And I tell the baby to keep its hands down, whether that works or not remains to be seen!


----------



## Beeblebrox (Apr 6, 2005)

Well I had my appointment on Saturday and there were no hands near the baby's head.







So I'm happy about that. Even still the midwife wasn't concerned and told me it wouldn't mean I'd tear anymore. I might have needed to slow my pushing, but it shouldn't have caused anything all that different. Thanks for all the replies!

Bluepetals I hope what my midwife told me can ease your mind a bit


----------



## attachedmamaof3 (Dec 2, 2006)

Two of my children were born with nuchal hands. I didn't have any issues.


----------



## starshine1001 (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Red Sonja* 
Both of mine were that way at the end of pregnancy and both were born with the nuchal hand. I did tear where DS' elbow came out, and had a small skid mark where DD's elbow came out. They both liked to sleep with that arm thrown above there heads when they were babes, and sometimes still do.









Exactly ditto for me!


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

DS had a palpable nuchal hand all throughout the end of pregnancy and was born with it. I didn't tear AT ALL and pushing only took about 15 minutes. (Yay waterbirth!) DS was not small, either--about 8 lbs 8 oz. I was quite worried about this but it turned out not to be an issue.


----------



## queenjulie (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loraxc* 
DS had a palpable nuchal hand all throughout the end of pregnancy and was born with it. I didn't tear AT ALL and pushing only took about 15 minutes. (Yay waterbirth!) DS was not small, either--about 8 lbs 8 oz. I was quite worried about this but it turned out not to be an issue.

Me too! I could literally feel DD scratching at the inside of my cervix with her sharp little nails all through the last month (and yes, it HURT!), and she was born with both hands up by her face. I had no tearing and she was 8 1/2 pounds. She had a little bruising on her forearms where they had scraped against my pelvic bone, but it was gone in a day or two. She a month old now and still almost always keeps her hands up at her cheeks.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

:


----------



## rnchrista (Oct 19, 2005)

Sometimes if you put ice on your abdomen, wherever you think the hand is, the baby will will pull his hand away.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

I had it happen twice where the whole arm was up next to the head and didn't tear. Getting the head out with the arms was hard, it hurt. But once that arm was passed....oh so much better. Funny story the first time it happened dh thought dd only had 1 arm. The head came out and the dr unwrapped the arm (it was down under the chin and the hand was behind the head). So you saw a head and 1 arm. Poor dh.


----------

